# عطلات كهربائية في جهاز كرسي الأسنان (سيرونا)



## ابو ايه (26 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إخواني مستخدمي جهاز السيرونا من الاخوه الأطباء هناك عطل كهربائي في هذا الجهاز إلا وهو عطل ألتري (tray lead ) أي عطل التوربين والاسكيلر والهند بيس والتربل سرنج . وأيضا عطل الشاشة الالكترونية (D.S)وعطل مصباح الاناره . العطل هوة الفاصم لا غيره ولكن المكان الموجود به هذا الجزء شائك بعض الشيء حيث انه موجود في البداية السفلى لمقدمة الجهاز. أي في مقدمة القاعدة هناك غطاء بلاستيكي يمكن فتحه عن طريق الكبس أي استخدام مفك عدل ووضعه في الزاوية اليمنى ورفع الغطاء ويتطلب بعض القوه وعند رفع الغطاء يوجد لوك على شكل مفك بلاستيكي نقوم بفتحه نجد في كل غطاء بلاستيكي فيوز وهما اثنان الأول هو للبورد الرئيسي وعند تلفه يتم إيقاف الجهاز بالكامل أما الثاني يعطل ألتري يمكن استبداله ويعود كل شيء على ما يرام . أما العطل الثاني فهوة عدم وصول الماء إلى التوربين العطل إما انسداد في الأنابيب الداخلية للتوربين أو تلف الفالف المسئول عن فتح دائرة الماء ويكون عاده كهربائي وليس هوائي 
ومكانه داخل ألتري في الجهة الاماميه في الركن الأيمن ويكون على شكل قطعه بلاستيكيه بيضاء اللون وفي أعلاها ملف خافق كهربائي مع التوصيلات .

واذا يوجد سؤال بخصوص جهاز السيرونا اتفضل.


ابو ايه الهيتي -------:2: ----


----------



## القائد العام (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه ياسيدنا نتوقع المزيد ان شاء الله ........... جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصعب هاشم (15 أغسطس 2007)

الشكر لك على المعلومات القيمة ياباش


----------



## قواريط (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## المسلم84 (7 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## ELAMRA (8 مايو 2008)

يمكن ان ازودك بالمخططات الاكترونيه


----------



## bu3mmar (8 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mtc.eng (10 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومة الجميلة ولكني قد مررت بهذه الحالة وعملت ماقلت به بخصوص عطل الtray ولم اتوصل الى نتيجة فاضطررت الى تبديل ال mother board


----------



## No peacE (11 مايو 2008)

ممكن السرفس مانيوال للسيرونا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 مايو 2008)

اخي العزيز .

تحية طيبة .

لايوجد ما تطلبه على النت , ولكنه موجود بدسك يعطى حديثا لمن يلتحقون بأكاديمية سيرونا ليكون كمرجع لديهم وهولاء قليلون جدا ولن تجدهم .

اما كنت في العراق لدي ما تريد .

ومن الله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (13 مايو 2008)

thans a lot but I i finished my project


----------



## senua (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dimond ston (24 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الوافي . عندي عطل في جهاز السيرونا العطل عدم خروج الماء من التورباين علما انه فحصت صوندة التورباين لايوجد فيها انسداد . كذلك عندي جهاز اسنان كافو العطل هو السكيلر يخرج ماء فقط .... وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أغسطس 2013)

تحية طيبة .
كذلك كان عليك ان تفحص التورباين والموصل (Adapter) لوجود فيه منظم لتدفق الماء .

اما الكافو هل تقصد Air Scaler يعمل بواسطة ضغط الهواء ؟

مع التحية .

البغدادي


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (25 أغسطس 2013)

الله يجزيكم كل الخير
خصوصا المشرف الفاضل شكري


----------



## ahmad bdr (1 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اخي العزيز لقد عرض علي كرسي اسنان سيرونا c8 عاطل , هذا الكرسي ميت لا يتحرك للاسفل اوالاعلى وحتى كشاف الانارة لايعمل , فقط لمبة مضيئة في الاستاند الامامي فقط وعند الضغط على مفاتيح الحركة بدون اي استجابة . لقد قمت بالكشف علية وعلى اللوحة الام كل شئ تمام والفيوزات تمام 
عزيزي اذا كانت عندك اي ملاحضة او معلومة فلاتبخل علي , ولك كل الشكر


----------

